# Building a dock



## CT122 (Apr 30, 2011)

I’ve been asked to bid building a dock. 8 x 16. We normally do
New construction but with the slow down this is a job… Is there any
Trusted sites that would show the plans and method for sinking post ect.
The dock is on a pond water is about 5 ft 

Thanks CT


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Saw a guy doing them a few weeks ago with a bobcat. 
We just finished doing a deck modification over the water. Homeowner said the guy took a 55 gallon drum with the top and bottom cut out, sank it in the water (not very deep), pumped the water out, dug it out with a post hole digger and sank the post.


----------



## peteypablo (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd recommend having it designed by an engineer qualified to do them. The consistency and content of the dirt (mud) will ultimately determine how deep you need to go. If you don't go deep enough you risk having the dock move or detach from the post and then possibly sink. If it's a floating dock though I suppose that would change things. Either way, don't under estimate the likelihood of problems arising with it down the road if it's not done right or the liability to which you are exposed should anything happen.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I have built a few when I was younger working for someone who only did docks and piers. We sank pilings with a water pump. Hose was attached to a long piece of pvc, and a barge that had a hoist that would stand the piling. 

Just put the piling on the bottom and the hose beside it, and turn the pump on. Make sure it sinks plumb the water does the rest.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

get someone with a barge who does the piles. then build your dock.


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

Winchester said:


> get someone with a barge who does the piles. then build your dock.


That might be a little overkill for a dock for a pond.

Why not just use a floating dock?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I have seen guys do them by just wading out to sink the posts. Have to wait for low tide.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

TheBuildingFirm said:


> That might be a little overkill for a dock for a pond.
> 
> Why not just use a floating dock?


what are you going to attach it to ?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Everyone around here is nothing more then helical posts that screw into the bottom of the lake or pond. bolt your cross braces on and frame it in sections that are easy to remove if so desired.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Everyone around here is nothing more then helical posts that screw into the bottom of the lake or pond. bolt your cross braces on and frame it in sections that are *easy to remove if so desired.*


Depends on where your at. Up here docks get brought in for the winter, ice is a VERY powerful force. My dock is just poles with feet. 

By the way, many lakes have strict rules and regs about length and size of docks.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I built a dock a few years back... I was having problems finding something to attach the drums with so I went to the local firehouse and they gave me some leftover firehose. Worked great! :thumbup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

i missed the pond part.

in that case just build a floating dock with concrete-filled 5gal buckets for anchors, it's not going to go anywhere

edit: found a pic of an anchored dock from fisheries & oceans canada


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Winchester said:


> i missed the pond part.
> 
> in that case just build a floating dock with concrete-filled 5gal buckets for anchors, it's not going to go anywhere
> 
> edit: found a pic of an anchored dock from fisheries & oceans canada


That is the method I use, I live on a powerboat friendly lake w/wake boats galore so my dock takes a pounding. I did 2-5gal buckets of concrete for ea. corner and it works well.


----------



## CT122 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for info. We are building on a private lake in a golf course community. The helical post sounds like a possibility will have to research. Thanks again..


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I know this is a little dated but I am now gonna built a dock for my pond and this thread caught my eye. One other method that I read somewhere was to put 12" pvc into the ground/mud, dip out the excess water in the pvc, set a 6x6 in the pvc and set the post in cement. You would do this for each post that you have to set depending on the size of your dock. I am considering doing this and am curious of everyone's opinion of this method. This may be a viable option for the OP as well. 

Note: My pond is only about 5 foot deep where I would be putting the posts.


----------

